# Japanese Crowds > The Rest



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC needs to get its butt back to Japan ASAP. Fun PPV, with an awesome crowd. You can really sense the respect these fans have for the sport and the fighters (the brief period of booing from Bader-Jackson aside, lol).


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Brasil was better imo. you dont bo Bader, even tho he is fighting a Legend.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I think you and Joe are imagining things. Have been the normal amount of booing.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bader deserved to get booed.

They cheered Boetch and Shields after they beat their guys which is why the japanese crowd is great.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> I think you and Joe are imagining things. Have been the normal amount of booing.


Where was the booing outside of the Rampage-Bader fight?

Oh, that's right. There wasn't any.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> UFC needs to get its butt back to Japan ASAP. Fun PPV, with an awesome crowd. *You can really sense the respect these fans have for the sport and the fighters* (the brief period of booing from Bader-Jackson aside, lol).


You're just now realizing that there bud? Japan has always had the best crowd.


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

awesome crowd.

a little bit of booing, but the overall level of respect they have for the fighters is beautiful.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Abrissbirne said:


> *Brasil* was better imo. you dont bo Bader, even tho he is fighting a Legend.


F*ck that. Brazil has the absolute worst crowd and I hope we never go back again (obviously we're going to sadly).

Japan was great but I doubt we'll be eager to come back since from what I've heard, the seats didn't sell to well. Maybe its just a bad rumor.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Too bad everyone else's judges > theirs.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

dlxrevolution said:


> You're just now realizing that there bud? Japan has always had the best crowd.


Haha, I recall PRIDE reactions and what-not, but I admit I was curious to see how they'd react to the UFC.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

osmium said:


> Bader deserved to get booed.
> 
> They cheered Boetch and Shields after they beat their guys which is why the japanese crowd is great.


^This^


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I really really am not a fan of booing. Even if its a fighter I hate, who is lay and praying, he's still locked in a cage with some dangerous motherfucking putting his life and career on the line. No-one should boo a boring performance.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> I really really am not a fan of booing. Even if its a fighter I hate, who is lay and praying, he's still locked in a cage with some dangerous motherfucking putting his life and career on the line. No-one should boo a boring performance.


I'm not a big fan of it and don't do it at sporting events usually unless something heinous happens but I think it is alright to boo a guy for stalling or awful decisions. Maybe it is just me buy I come from the school of if you sign up to fight someone you should be trying to hurt them.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Had a nice ol' Pride feel to it. Japanese fans have always led by example. I was surprised to hear a little booing when Bader kept QJ on his back. Other than that, Rogan said it best " The Japanese fans are just as respectful for the losers who fight hard as they are for the winners who fight hard"...


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Loved the crowd. They even cheered for Boetch and Shields when they won, very respectful. Bader deserved to get booed.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont see why people get so upset about booing. Its a spectator sport, you should be allowed to give your input. I dont generally boo sporting events, but I dont get butthurt if others do. If you are paying for something then you have the right to assess its quality and voice your opinion. I found the constant ass kissing directed at the Japanese fanbase to be a little annoying.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I didn't care for the crowd. The silence was weird. Must have been even weirder being there.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC in Japan just works. Crowd is awesome and respectful, judges did very well compared to what we've become used to in other places (Bar the Mizugaki fight)...

As for them not coming back because the tickets were a bit slow to sell, that's rubbish. Rome wasn't build in a day, Japanese people have lost interest/faith in MMA after the collapse of Pride - and interest has to be rebuild.

UFC 144 was a GREAT first show back


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

osmium said:


> I'm not a big fan of it and don't do it at sporting events usually unless something heinous happens but I think it is alright to boo a guy for stalling or awful decisions. Maybe it is just me buy I come from the school of if you sign up to fight someone you should be trying to hurt them.


This.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Got to say loved the crowd. Very respectful, well mannered, and unbiased. I also like how the crowd was somewhat silent the seemed more like gentelmen compared to most other places.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Forget the crowd we need an appreciation thread for the translator. She was on her toes and charming to boot with her little pompom pencil and 1" notebook


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

> Forget the crowd we need an appreciation thread for the translator. She was on her toes and charming to boot with her little pompom pencil and 1" notebook


THIS!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SJ said:


> Forget the crowd we need an appreciation thread for the translator. She was on her toes and charming to boot with her little pompom pencil and 1" notebook


This the Brazillian translators could learn a thing or two she was amazingly efficient like really really impressive. 



Say what you want about the booing at bad times but I don't like the feel of the Japanese crowd. I like the North American crowd and honestly I think the US has the best fans because they are the least biased and don't cheer everything the home country guy does which its obvious effects the way judges see the fight as well as how fast the refs are to break up a clinch or stand up fighters when it benefits the crowd favorite. So even though the US fans may not be as respectful I feel they maintain that energy while having the least effect on the outcome of the fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Say what you want about the booing at bad times but I don't like the feel of the Japanese crowd. I like the North American crowd and honestly I think the *US* has the best fans because *they are the least biased* and don't cheer everything the home country guy does which its obvious effects the way judges see the fight as well as how fast the refs are to break up a clinch or stand up fighters when it benefits the crowd favorite. So even though the US fans may not be as respectful I feel they maintain that energy while having the least effect on the outcome of the fight.


lol, you mad, bro? Does the following, ignorant chant ring a bell?

'USA! USA! USA!'

I'd not lump the entire country together, but the fans in a fair few American cities are amongst the most biased, ignorant, and annoying I've ever witnessed. I'd take cheering on a 'home country' fighter over booing after three seconds of ground work any day of the week.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, you mad, bro? Does the following, ignorant chant ring a bell?
> 
> 'USA! USA! USA!'
> 
> I'd not lump the entire country together, but the fans in a fair few American cities are amongst the most biased, ignorant, and annoying I've ever witnessed. I'd take cheering on a 'home country' fighter over booing after three seconds of ground work any day of the week.


But was there really that much cheering on a home country? I didn't see the prelims, but you can't say that the crowd was biased towards Akiyama after watching his fight with Shields.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Honestly...its too quiet. I think a crowd like brazil just wills its fighters to go to war. You cant fight a boring fight with all that going on the atmosphere pumps you up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Leed said:


> But was there really that much cheering on a home country? I didn't see the prelims, but you can't say that the crowd was biased towards Akiyama after watching his fight with Shields.


I didn't say there was bias in Japan, or that they even cheered on Japanese fighters in contrast to American/English/etc. fighters. It was simply a response to Toxic's posts about national bias. 

Frankly, I think the Japanese crowd was perhaps the most impartial I've ever seen. They clearly respect a fighter who shows up to do his job, end of story. I hope the UFC gets back there ASAP. 

As I alluded to previously, being able to watch a fighter's ground game unfold without a chorus of boos less than ten seconds in was rather enjoyable.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Too bad everyone else's judges > theirs.


your getting very annoying


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Too bad everyone else's judges > theirs.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, you mad, bro? Does the following, ignorant chant ring a bell?
> 
> 'USA! USA! USA!'
> 
> I'd not lump the entire country together, but the fans in a fair few American cities are amongst the most biased, ignorant, and annoying I've ever witnessed. I'd take cheering on a 'home country' fighter over booing after three seconds of ground work any day of the week.


This. 

I had to re-read that to make sure Toxic wasn't being sarcastic. 

USA! USA! USA!

Every. F******. Time. 

The Japanese crowd is downright enlightened.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Thought most people knew it that majority of mma fans (specially americans) don't deserve their seats at the events. And I'm mainly referring to that group of jackasses that'll boo at all non American fighters or instantly when fight hits the ground (or at the very least 10 seconds after it). 
And no, not saying Finnish crowd would be any better to have in ufc events I've been in couple boxing nights here and you got same kind of jackasses screaming "**** punch his head off **** ***** *****!!!!!11" all night long while booing at all non Finnish boxers. 

So yeah, gotta love that Japanese culture. Such a weird bunch of people when it comes to so many things, but they surely can appreciate martial arts better than your average fan can.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I didn't say there was bias in Japan, or that they even cheered on Japanese fighters in contrast to American/English/etc. fighters. It was simply a response to Toxic's posts about national bias.
> 
> Frankly, I think the Japanese crowd was perhaps the most impartial I've ever seen. They clearly respect a fighter who shows up to do his job, end of story. I hope the UFC gets back there ASAP.
> 
> As I alluded to previously, being able to watch a fighter's ground game unfold without a chorus of boos less than ten seconds in was rather enjoyable.


Yeah but typically the USA chants are against fighters who are kind of antagonists. (Bisping). The Japanese fans are really the least biased but as I said earlier I don't care for the quite respect as I like the energy of a rowdier crowd.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I like the Brazilian & Canadian crowds about as much, FWIW. Great fans.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't stand the Brazillian fans the way they sway judges and refs I would recommend guys refuse to fight there.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> your getting very annoying


It's you're not your.

If you're(see what I did there, you are = you're) going to respond to my posts, try and spell things right. Everyone will be far better off.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I spent a month in Okinawa two years ago. I was incredibly impressed with the Japanese's culture. Their work ethic is second to none. They have a very high amount of respect for other people and especially people at work. It's very different than in the US and something I've never seen before. You get the feeling that these guys work hard because they truly believe in it, not just because they are getting paid. It's something you have to experience to understand.

I had a couple middle aged men fill up my gas tank for me. They had a sense of urgency to get it done and a smile on their face. I couldn't believe it. You can barely pay teenagers to give that kind of service in the US.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I think there is nothing wrong with cheering for your countrymen at all, it is done in virtually every other sport, just as long as it doesn't affect the judges decision. I liked the respect the Japanese showed but at the same time I like chants and loud noise!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I can't stand the Brazillian fans the way they sway judges and refs I would recommend guys refuse to fight there.


When has this actually happened? Certainly did not influence Brazilian Mario Yamasaki when he was DQ'ing Erick Silva. Tavares-Stout was the only one that could be called a robbery, i dont think it was though - could of gone either way. I could see Tavares getting it on US soil too.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> When has this actually happened? Certainly did not influence Brazilian Mario Yamasaki when he was DQ'ing Erick Silva. Tavares-Stout was the only one that could be called a robbery, i dont think it was though - could of gone either way. I could see Tavares getting it on US soil too.


Barboza vs Pearson could possibly be classed in that category.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Yeah but typically the USA chants are against fighters who are kind of antagonists. (Bisping).


Uhhh, no. You hear USA USA USA in literally every single fight where there is an American against anyone else. It may be louder in some fights than others but it happens every time. I thought were joking when you said American crowds were the best/least biased. If you are serious I don't know what to tell you except...no.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> Barboza vs Pearson could possibly be classed in that category.


This.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Toxic said:


> I can't stand the Brazillian fans the way they sway judges and refs I would recommend guys refuse to fight there.


So let's penalize an entire country, home of champions and huge talent by not doing any events there because a judge can't do his ******* job? get real dude great logic you have there.

I think the respect given by the japanese ppl is incredible and unmatched but i see NOTHING wrong backing up ur homecountry fighter. I don't get mad when US crowd chant USA and i certainly don't get mad when BR crowd ROAR every sweep on the ground or every punch landed by a BR fighter. And guess what, the judges is the last thing they have in mind doing that. I'm taking u never watched a BR MMA event, you could be from the next neighbor and ppl would be roaring on ur neck the same way. 

We're a passionate ppl and we support our fighters, judges get PAID to be impartial.

Put on ******* earplugs if you need to.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapstick said:


> This.


Yes the category of "could of gone either way" Yet misguided types like to scream robbery about.



There are 1-2 fights like that on every card - and normally a blatant robbery on 1 in 3 American UFC cards.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Too bad everyone else's judges > theirs.


The problem with this statement is that their Judges for these fights were the same judges EVERYBODY else uses.

For example, the Main Event Judges were:
Sal D'Amato
Chris Lee
and
Howard Hughes

Both D'Amato have judged fights in EVERY country the UFC has been in, and Hughes has been in most.

So you cant blame the judges on Japan. 



TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's you're not your.
> 
> If you're(see what I did there, you are = you're) going to respond to my posts, try and spell things right. Everyone will be far better off.


And there is a problem with this statement as well... 

The word "your" was spelled correctly, he just used the wrong form of the word making it a grammatical error, not a spelling error.

Grammar =/= Spelling

So if you are going to talk trash about somebodies post based on the spelling errors, make sure there is even a spelling error in the post! Don't be a spelling Nazi on the forum, it is annoying, and you were wrong anyway!


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

DanTheJu said:


> So if you are going to talk trash about *somebodies* post based on the spelling errors, make sure there is even a spelling error in the post! Don't be a spelling Nazi on the forum, it is annoying, and you were wrong anyway!


 That's not even a real word. Maybe try, "someone's"?

While I respect the knowledge implicit in the where-and-when of the Japanese crowd's limited cheering, it simply left me cold for the majority of the evening. 

The lack of noise in general was disquieting (ahem) for me. I suspect that's a symptom of under-exposure to Japanese events, and over-exposure to N. American ones.

Regardless, for me, when there was no fight going on (and often even when there was!), the Japanese event failed to resonate. 
What that translates to is, in future, a Japanese event with a less-than-stellar card will not be getting my $$.

.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

H33LHooK said:


> That's not even a real word. Maybe try, "someone's"?


Somebodies: (Pronoun) Plural for Somebody:
1. Some person; someone

While it is a real word, it may not be possessive like someone's is. Your word would fit better, but either way it works. (kind of)

On to the topic of the crowd. On TV, I don't care about the crowd, I don't pay it much attention. Live, I would rather have a non-distracting crowd!


----------



## Quasi_dead (Feb 2, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's you're not your.
> 
> If you're(see what I did there, you are = you're) going to respond to my posts, try and spell things right. Everyone will be far better off.


Grammar police


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Knock off the ad hominem stuff - it proves nothing other than who has the more fragile E-ego. lol

FWIW I don't think it's wrong for crowds to back their countrymen in the ring. Although it can be annoying. (does anyone _not_ visualize Homer Simpson when the U-S-A chant is going on?)


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Brazil and Canada are the best. Just so damn loud it gave me chills both times.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Somewhere like Brazil is a better spectacle on the TV. However if I were at the event, I'd rather be sat with a load of Japanese quietly viewing the fight for what it is, than having to view the fight over someone's shoulder with everyone screaming for what they want the fight to be, and booing when they don't get what they want.

The Japanese reactions were very justified, they did not boo or cheer unless it was called for, and I much preferred the calmer atmosphere. I think if every event was like that, the sport would be easier to digest for some people, which right now is a big issue.

All of us on here know that it is not human cockfighting, but many people need to be persuaded otherwise, and 144 had an undeniably more professional tone, even though nothing about the UFC itself was different.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

MMA embraces all styles and all cultures that's one of the the coolest things about it I like the different crowds but but personally I get amped when the crowd are going mental!

As for the spelling:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

otronegro said:


> So let's penalize an entire country, home of champions and huge talent by not doing any events there because a judge can't do his ******* job? get real dude great logic you have there.
> 
> I think the respect given by the japanese ppl is incredible and unmatched but i see NOTHING wrong backing up ur homecountry fighter. I don't get mad when US crowd chant USA and i certainly don't get mad when BR crowd ROAR every sweep on the ground or every punch landed by a BR fighter. And guess what, the judges is the last thing they have in mind doing that. I'm taking u never watched a BR MMA event, you could be from the next neighbor and ppl would be roaring on ur neck the same way.
> 
> ...


Is it better for a fighter to get screwed out of having a fair chance at winning? If you take down a Brazillian fighter and don't do something big within 10 seconds your screwed because the fans will get all riled up and you will be stood up. Don't say it happens everywhere cause if your Brazillian they will cheer like your locking up a flying gogoplata. When I watch the cards from Brazil the effect the crowd has is baffling. is it fair to penalize a country? No but it sure as hell isn't fair that half the card is going in at a fairly substantial disadvantage before they even make the walk to the cage.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I put Brazil WAY ahead of any crowd. 

No crowd in the world has louder chants. I can't imagine the electricity in Brazillian arenas.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SM33 said:


> Somewhere like Brazil is a better spectacle on the TV. However if I were at the event, I'd rather be sat with a load of Japanese quietly viewing the fight for what it is, than having to view the fight over someone's shoulder with everyone screaming for what they want the fight to be, and booing when they don't get what they want.
> 
> The Japanese reactions were very justified, they did not boo or cheer unless it was called for, and I much preferred the calmer atmosphere. I think if every event was like that, the sport would be easier to digest for some people, which right now is a big issue.
> 
> All of us on here know that it is not human cockfighting, but many people need to be persuaded otherwise, and 144 had an undeniably more professional tone, even though nothing about the UFC itself was different.


Cheering and booing for no reason is stupid and makes live sports less enjoyable. I don't go to sporting events to do chants I go to watch sports. I wish they would ban the sale of alcohol from large events as well. You can't even bring kids to sporting events in america now and the roads are filled with drunk drivers when you leave.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I must bump this to say that last night,
turn me into a huge Aussie crowd fan.

They were precious, better than Japanese (and the rest).


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

AmdM said:


> I must bump this to say that last night,
> turn me into a huge Aussie crowd fan.
> 
> They were precious, better than Japanese (and the rest).


lol, love the sarcasm :thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> lol, love the sarcasm :thumb02:


I'm being serious. :thumb02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Is it better for a fighter to get screwed out of having a fair chance at winning? If you take down a Brazillian fighter and don't do something big within 10 seconds your screwed because the fans will get all riled up and you will be stood up. Don't say it happens everywhere cause if your Brazillian they will cheer like your locking up a flying gogoplata. When I watch the cards from Brazil the effect the crowd has is baffling. is it fair to penalize a country? No but it sure as hell isn't fair that half the card is going in at a fairly substantial disadvantage before they even make the walk to the cage.


I think that had something to do with Dan Miragliotta wanting to punish Rumble.. if that is the fight you are talking about.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

i hated the booing, from last night, 

honestly i dont see ow i could ever boo, or be in a chant yelling bullsit, i mean really how did that make mouse feel having everyone boo his moment.

when i went to the ufc event we had here people were booing and cheering the stupidest shit, 

i much prefer the japanese crowd


----------



## BamaNasty (Feb 25, 2012)

Without a doubt they have the greatest fans.. I still say Pride>UFC all day errr day..


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Definitely have the best crowds, seriously so good. it felt like I was watching a PRIDE fight with all the "oooohs" and intermittent applause.


----------

